# M&R Diamond Back Press anyone have one yet



## SURFER (Mar 16, 2007)

Has anyone purchased the M&R Diaond Back yet and have it in use yet?


----------



## baz0304 (Jun 2, 2007)

we purchased one 2 months ago, and its been the best thing i have ever done, production has doubled in 2 months, its so easy to use, the controls, squeegee and flood coat pressure etc, and setting up jobs in minutes. we have been using advance manuals for years, the other good thing is that my tennis elbow and knee pains have gone....... go out and buy one....


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

what did you pay for out the door for everthing needed to get started with this press


----------



## baz0304 (Jun 2, 2007)

compressor with a fridge £2,500, machine £17,000, we already had a suitable dryer, but a dryer will cost you £5,000, all plus vat @ 17.5%, it will pay for 
itself in a year. i have done mine on a 5 year loan, you can claime all the vat back on your first return, and 50% of the purchase against your tax bill, its for nothing really....


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

thank you.....getting ready to take the plunge myself


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi
Interested to read about your purchase, I too am now at the stage of seriously considering buying an automatic. I'm torn between the Diamondback and the Synchoprint, the only thing putting me off the M & R machine is having to have a compressor - are they very noisy?
Also wondered what sort of other costs occur, things like squeegees and the flash curer for an automatic.
Finally, did you buy the tri-lok system; if so how much was it and is it worth it?
Any help much appreciated.
cheers
Tony


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We got ours last month. Put 12,500 prints on it already. Production has tripled. Gross orders more than doubled last month. Best investment I ever made. Deal cost 30K, plus install, electrical, etc.
Really costs A LOT to get up and running- bleeding money, but..... You will make money!
Love the machine! Got the 7 color model with pneumatic screen clamps and squeegie locks.
Also got the Reno flash and an ingersoll rand compressor.
Put the compressor outside in a shed-it's loud, but doesn't run continous.
Set-up is easy, print quality is excellent.
Keep in mind you need a good dryer, new screens-maybe, more ink-maybe, other misc supplies and equipment, on and on and on.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, I didn't purchase the tri-lok , but I'm seriously considering getting a used system when I can get some extra coin. I wasted an hour fooling with a 5 color job last week.
Usually set-up on 5 colors takes us 1/2 hour. Once it's lined up- it wont move!


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

On the one hand you encouraged me, then you mentioned 30k I almost fell off my chair!
I think we will buy one, I guess we'll have to wait for all those nice extras that you got.
Great news about your turnover jumping so much, if we are going to take on 4 years finance at least knowing our turnover should increase will make it worthwhile!
I'm fed up of working 50 hours a week and not making any profit!!


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

out da box said:


> . Production has tripled. Gross orders more than doubled last month.


What did you do double orders? did you just change your target market to the larger jobs you thought you couldnt take before the diamondback?

I think this is a real concern with most of us (me anyway) that you make this investment and then dont have enough orders to "keep it spinnin" 

did word just spread that you have this new capability and so you were aproached by larger companies, or did you change your marketing strategy?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I got one large order from a friend of mines-long time customer. A lot of other jobs from word spreading about new machine. And general increase because of the seasonal uptick in volume.
I MUST get my website back up and running.
We really have just started tapping into the capabilities this machine has afforded us.


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi
I too am looking at buying a Diamondback, great to read such positive comments!
Wondered if you could let me know the compressor and cooler you bought, the price is quite a bit lower than I have been quoted.
cheers


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Ingersoll Rand 7.5hp compressor-2k
dayton air dryer- 1k
7 color auto 22.5k+
Reno flash 2.5k


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to list these items, much appreciated.
I will check out the current prices.
cheers
Tony


----------



## Cousty (Jun 19, 2007)

Any new thoughts on this press?


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

We bought one last august (just as the recession kicked in). Very pleased with it, could just do with keeping it going more....


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

We got ours in December 2008....It really is a great machine. We have the tri-lock system too and I have to say...you can set up a job in 10 minutes no matter how many colors it is!!! Honestly, we got our compressor and chiller from a craigs list ad for...wait for it....brand new... $800. I know, great price right. tri-lock also from craigs or e-bay for half the price of a new one. Our press we bought new...30k.


----------



## mockdude (Dec 31, 2007)

What is the working space you need to adaquetly run the press? I'm quoted 39K for fusion dryer, reno flash, M&R press 6/8. Seems a little higher than what other are talking about. Keep in mind this does not enclude compressor and chiller.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you looking for a square footage to operate the whole package or just the press area? The press itself is right at 11' in diameter and I would recommend at the very least, 3' of space around the entire press to move around it and work. If it were my shop, with one small auto, a dryer and sufficient working space, I would be looking for about 1000 sq. ft. Sure, you can operate with much less than that but you'll often find that you need more room than the bare minimum.

39K for a press, dryer and flash unit isn't that bad.


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

1000 square feet is about right, we have around 1500 square feet and it's perfectly adequate!
Only time we struggle is if the shirt order is over 5000 units, then all those boxes can soak up the space!!


----------



## SURFER (Mar 16, 2007)

The M&R DiamondBack, has been a dream to our shop! we have tripled production and when something did go wrong we were able to fix it. Here are some things to consider, the regulator on the press is a small one so be ready for the diaphram to go. We put a larger FRL unit on the machine and it kicks *** now. Second, all the heads chop while printing even a 1 color job; not good because it creates wear and tear on the machine even when not being used. I had a tech friend of mine come down and wire each head with a switch to shut on or off, works great now. Now all is running good and able to do 1-5 thousand pc orders no problem. This Press is worth the money, I paid $19,500 for a 7 color 8 station and the bells an whistles. Purchased it at the show and stated I have cash and I need a deal. The bottom line is this, I have been printing manually for years and realized how much easier it is for my body now.
And the 200 pc orders are a breeze. Good luck to you


----------



## mockdude (Dec 31, 2007)

What is the ideal rating for a compressor and chiller for the Diamondback? I need to buy one.


----------



## SURFER (Mar 16, 2007)

it depends on your electrical requirements. I have the set up at my home so I am using 220 , single phase, 10HP and an eighty gallon tank. I have a filter coming of the tank into a dryer as well. GET the dryer it help keep you air cool and dry. Remember 80 Gallon is the minimum tank size. If you are at a shop you will need 3 phase, 220 , 10HP. Also remember to get the correct breaker size, I called M&R and they could not even answer my question so get a good electrical guy and he will tell you. I bought a brand new IR with chiller and all for around 3K. Oh and one other thing, make sure to get a blow off valve installed to you tank because it will automatically drain the water out of the tank. most shops don't do this and carry water in the tank and just keep putting it into their press.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't understand the fact that all the printheads chop, even when not in use? You don't turn the printhead on/off at the control panel? Please explain this further because I wasn't aware that any modern press wasn't capable of the printheads being run independently.


----------



## SURFER (Mar 16, 2007)

The Squeegee and flood bar on each head chop up and down even if you have only 1 of the heads selected to print. Of course their is no squeegee in the head and you can turn each head pressure all the way down.
It was still weird to me how they all would chop? I called a tech and he said its because the program used for the press was not designed to do it; due to the fact it was the lower end model. 

So, yes you turn each head off at the panel; but it still chops and it even confused me in the early days of use. The press though is a workhorse! I will admit.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Ben, appreciate the info.


----------



## SURFER (Mar 16, 2007)

Glad to help! if you need help with the revolver program let me know. it's tricky to, until you get use to it.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The printheads chopping are my biggest and maybe my only complaint with the db. It is a workhorse though.


----------



## SURFER (Mar 16, 2007)

By any chance did you have a problem with the index pin? the pin that goes up as the carousel lifts and turns. I noticed in the beginning a lot of slack once the index was locked in and not turning. After a while, the pin started to drop and the carousel would not even pick up anymore. I realized it was the pin dropping out from where it was positioned and several times had to re-tighten it. it works now, but beware of this because i contacted my ex MR tech and he said it was a problem as well for others. M&R service is good but not that good, i often called them to come out and nobody was ever able to come out, especially when the press was under warranty. I finally just kept fixing the press my self and have actually made it work better with out the expense of a tech. I will say it once again though, the press works good and i am looking to get a sportsman next!

Have you tried their ink traps?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

SURFER said:


> By any chance did you have a problem with the index pin? the pin that goes up as the carousel lifts and turns. I noticed in the beginning a lot of slack once the index was locked in and not turning. After a while, the pin started to drop and the carousel would not even pick up anymore. I realized it was the pin dropping out from where it was positioned and several times had to re-tighten it. it works now, but beware of this because i contacted my ex MR tech and he said it was a problem as well for others. M&R service is good but not that good, i often called them to come out and nobody was ever able to come out, especially when the press was under warranty. I finally just kept fixing the press my self and have actually made it work better with out the expense of a tech. I will say it once again though, the press works good and i am looking to get a sportsman next!
> 
> Have you tried their ink traps?


Ink traps work well, but I prefer the winged floodbars because it doesn't leave a gap between the ink trap and squeegee for ink to escape.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I like the ink traps, but I have busted 2 or 3 screens with them. I never had a problem with index pins, but I have had prox sensors go loose.


----------



## SURFER (Mar 16, 2007)

TshirtGuru said:


> Ink traps work well, but I prefer the winged floodbars because it doesn't leave a gap between the ink trap and squeegee for ink to escape.


Cool i will try one. Are you printing forward or backward?


----------



## NavalTees (Aug 8, 2006)

amp267 said:


> thank you.....getting ready to take the plunge myself


We just ours up and running, awesome product!


----------



## PatFinn (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had mine for 15 months.. i am purchasing a challenger 3 now.. it has been the best purchase that i ever could have made.. great press. easy to use, and very cost efficient.. 

keep in mind it is a "first auto" press. thats what it was designed for.. that is why its pneumatic, and your not going to get other features that you would if you bought a challenger. 

the press is more than capable of printing just as good as any press out there.. 

I print amazing things on it, and at a pretty fast rate.. I have gone 600 an hour on mine. 

If you are considering making the move to your first auto.. I think you couldnt make a smarter move!


----------



## GorillaImprints (Sep 4, 2011)

I was taken up to Chicago to M & R's Factory on tue and boy was I floored at the quality of these presses. I didn't realize that they pretty much make every single component from scratch right there in the factory. I got to shake hands with Rich Hoffman and he is down to earth and very personable. Im currently in the process of getting quotes on the Diamondback S, the Economax 3 panel dryer, Reno Flash, Tri-Lock and MSP 3140. I have been in business for about a year and just had a 15,000 shirt per year order land in my lap. Pretty sure I don't want to attempt that on a 4/4 Oddessy, so I'm toiling over the choice of whether to upgrade to an auto, or keep it small until I get more experience. Any thoughts?


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Are all you guys still happy with your diamondback presses? Just got off the phone with a independent seller of presses and he said "whether you buy from us or not, don't buy a diamondback" because they are not built to last and start have trouble with registration and such.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

ericsson2416 said:


> Are all you guys still happy with your diamondback presses? Just got off the phone with a independent seller of presses and he said "whether you buy from us or not, don't buy a diamondback" because they are not built to last and start have trouble with registration and such.


Dude, whoever told you that was trying to sell you something else for a reason. Our DB has been pretty flawless and has paid for itself about 6 times over in 5 years. I want to now trade it for a servo Sportsman 12 color.

The Diamondback was brought to market for entry level production but if you're like most small shops, you won't even notice what features it lacks from their higher end models. About the only thing I wish mine had was the ability to set the stroke length on the front and back. The DB I have only let's you adjust length from the rear. There are so many feature that I can't even remember them all.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks HTT130. You know, you go through the whole process of budgeting, finding the best press options for your shop and then are ready to pull the trigger when someone like that chimes in. Its a lot of money for our shop and just want to be sure. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

